# Catsan Ultra (Australian Question)



## Zarathustra (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey everyone! My girls, Parvati & Peyton are new additions to my family and I'm keen on getting them litter trained. I've heard a few things about various litters being poisonous to rats and wondered if anyone knew if Catsan Ultra (A clumping cat litter) was alright to use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

generally clumping types are a no-go as it's chemicals in them that cause them to clump. stick with recycled newspaper type litters, avoid clay and high-dust types.


----------



## Zarathustra (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for that, OnlyOno!


----------



## Zarathustra (Sep 23, 2008)

I got some Breeder's Choice today... my youngest, Peyton, seems to think it's food...


----------



## GuptRX (Sep 22, 2008)

the litter i use (i think its breeders choice) is the recycled newspaper one.

when i first put it in the cage, i started to collect their raisins and drop them in. along comes my little Master Splinter and BAM! graps a piece of the litter, runs to the corner and starts eating it.......


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

One of my rats used to munch on paper litter as well :roll: The good thing about that kind is that it won't hurt them if they snack on it, unlike the clay, chemically litters.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

My boys also liek to "snack" on their Yesterday's News!


----------

